# Looking for some CIDR advice



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

Ok...tonight we CIDR'd three goats; two boers and a dry yearling nubian. Here is the protocol I THINK I remember:
1. Insert the CIDR
2. check daily to be sure no other goat has pulled it out
3. On the morning of day 21, give 1 cc shot of pg600
4. Remove CIDR the same night
5. Doe SHOULD come into heat in 24 hours...breed at 24-36 hours?

We are going to live cover so we'll pull the CIDRs and then pop them into the buck's pen. Please tell me if I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

I don't know what the answer is yet but a member of our diary goat club is hosting an AI/buck collection event this winter that I am attending. Maybe I can get ahold of her to ask


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Hehehe. I'd never heard of CIDR. First thing on google was Classless Inter-Domain Routing...pretty sure you meant something else! 

For those that don't know, it's a breeding device to induce and synch estrous in a herd.










Found this on the manufacturer's website:



> Goats: Insert Eazi-Breed CIDR devices during the breeding season and leave in place for 18 to 21 days. The majority of does will be in oestrus approximately 48 hours after device removal. For AI using frozen semen, it is recommended the pregnant mare serum gonadotrophin (PMSG) 200 to 400 IU be given 48 hours before device removal. Insemination using a laparoscopic or cervical technique should be performed within 48 hours after device removal.


http://pharmplex.com.au/Products/eazi-breed_cidr_sheep_goat_device.htm


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

I have been told it is 1.5 cc of PG600 in the morning of the 21 day, then pull the CDIR 12 hours later, then look for heat about 8 hours after that.


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

I wouldn't know; I am morally opposed to the use of CIDRs.


----------



## Jcran (Jan 4, 2006)

I figured I'd try them this year. Otherwise those goats get together in a committee and share out breeding season decisions based on my year-long planner. They find the dates when I'm going to be out of town, or a trip with my sisters and mom, etc. and count back five months and breed on those dates. I am tired of missing out on family trips, vacations, etc because SOMEONE is due to kid!


----------



## mpete (Mar 4, 2008)

A lot of people over here use it. Mostly in the does natural cycle time of year (ie alpine in the fall, boer year round) because of needing kids born at certain times. I am going to be trying it in the next few weeks or so, Im trying for Dec. kids on my Boers, then Jan kids for my dairy


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

We usually give the PG-600 at 19 days and pull the CIDR at 21 days.

Otherwise, the same procedure.

Heritage Farm, why are you "morally opposed"?


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

It messes with their natural hormones and is completely unnatural, furthermore it is generally a waste of time and money. I know people who have goats that came into full milk and never have kids. My opinion, but I view it as unnecessary.


----------



## copperpennykids (Sep 6, 2004)

It all depends on what you want/need to accomplish. Some of us want those kids - and lots of other people have signed up for them as well!

I figure if it makes someone's life better (like allowing them to plan/synchronize kiddings around their life) or allows you to get more does bred in the off-season (especially dairies etc) then it has served its purpose.

Besides - the hormones are just synchronized at a different time - and honestly so far we have found them well worth the time, money and effort.

To each their own...


----------



## Heritagefarm (Feb 21, 2010)

copperpennykids said:


> It all depends on what you want/need to accomplish. Some of us want those kids - and lots of other people have signed up for them as well!


I do too. But goats happen to reproduce on their own.


----------



## freedomfrom4 (Jul 27, 2009)

I reproduce on my own too, but I take hormones to control that too


----------

